# Luz Aardiden Predictions for tomorrow?



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

2 HC climbs beginning with the Tourmalet and ending with a mountain top finish on Luz Ardiden. Long stage at 209 K.

The overall should get pretty shaken up tomorrow.....with the "heads of state" mixing it up.

Not sure who wins the stage, but My order of finish on those that matter (IMO)

1.) Evans
2.) Contador
3.) Andy
4.) Frank.

Evans comes out the big winner tomorrow as no one can put time into him. Contador tries but can't get time.

What say you all?

Len


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Basso finally gets some video time and shows he's the real deal this year.

1.) Contador
2.) Basso
3.) Andy
4.) Cadel (loses at least 1 min)


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Evans won't give an inch. 

Andy or Frank may go for the stage win, but Evans will be the big winner tomorrow.

The question in my mind is: can Evans defend the jersey through to the end, or ensure that he's close enough to take the time back in the time trial? Hoping he's put that "one bad day" syndrome behind him.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm going to say:

1. Evans
2. A. Shrek
3. Basso

Beyond that...who knows? I'm looking at it from the point that these three riders have stayed out of the crashes to this point and are not beat up. They are on form for climbing and can put time on the other riders (though I think these three will finish with around the same time).

I would pick Contador for the top 3 but he has been beat up during the first week of the Tour and has a knee he's nursing right now which isn't allowing him to attack like he wants to. I also think the Giro will start to show on his fitness and he will suffer a little in the big mountains. With that said...it would be stupid to write him off given his track history...I just don't think it's his year in the Tour.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

There will be a doomed escape, Klöden or Levi or both will crash again, the favorites will stick together on the Tourmalet, Cunego and Sammy Sanchez will attack on the descent of the Tourmalet but will get caught on Luz Ardiden. Contador will attack many times up the final climb until the leash breaks, will gain time on Andy Schleck, Frank Schleck will lose time and many spots on GC, Basso and Cadel will steadily climb to finish close to Andy... Cadel in yellow, Andy a few seconds back, Contador now 3rd on GC, Basso fourth...



Will be interesting to see how Tony Martin does, if Gesink feels better and if someone completely unexpected gets into the top GC places...


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Asciibaron steals a french TV car and runs over Evans and Shleck then tells them it's their fault for being in the road. In the meantime Contador swallows a bug and falls on his right knee yet again, Euskatel team car assumes anyone who crashes this much HAS to be one of their riders and gives him a replacement Orbea to finish with.

Radioshack's bad luck continues and Kloden and Liephiemer's bikes actually DO explode in the 30 seconds of sunlight that breaks through the clouds. 

Hoogerland blasts past everyone to win the stage, but the UCI pulls out it's rule book from 1954 and realizes that his stitches aren't level and relegates him.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd also bet on Evans (obviously) and Basso. I don't think Contador will be able to eat into Evans' time either.
Ideally I'd love to see Voeckler keep the yellow for one more day, a few seconds ahead of Evans.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

French riders will attack left and right and try to get into breaks, it's Bastille day tomorrow!


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

I think Contador loses time to Evans and the Schlecks. I see LL Sanchez in yellow, and I see Hoogerland just generally being awesome.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sylint said:


> Asciibaron steals a french TV car and runs over Evans and Shleck then tells them it's their fault for being in the road. In the meantime Contador swallows a bug and falls on his right knee yet again, Euskatel team car assumes anyone who crashes this much HAS to be one of their riders and gives him a replacement Orbea to finish with.
> 
> Radioshack's bad luck continues and Kloden and Liephiemer's bikes actually DO explode in the 30 seconds of sunlight that breaks through the clouds.
> 
> Hoogerland blasts past everyone to win the stage, but the UCI pulls out it's rule book from 1954 and realizes that his stitches aren't level and relegates him.


Best prediction I've EVER seen!


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

1. A.Schleck
2. Evans
3. F.Schleck


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks for gettin this goin len. i have not seen pro cycling since the sunday stage power is up, but no connectivity to media.

is garzelli still riding?
i like the ll sanchez pick.
i am looking forward to hearing if basso and teh schlecks show up.

i will say contador needs it, and may get it, if he doesnt kneed it.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I think all will be too worried by AC and will mark him the whole day, testing but not going unless he looks poor. There will be a lasting breakaway that will include 2 french riders. Gesink may be in the breakaway as well.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I read in an interview that andy plans to follow conti's wheel. coonti needs to use it to his advantage. conti should softpedal up the hill, and when evans makes an attack, let him go. make andy chase evans. then follow andys wheel. once andy's worn down, he can gain time on him (a later stage if need be). he'll have no trouble later making the time up on evans (although I hope evans actually could pull it off)


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

It'll be won by some climber who has no chance at the overall GC, maybe a Euskatel-Euskadi guy, out of a small group of climbing specialists. Schlecks, Cadel, El Pistolero, Basso all finish together. Voeckler loses time but keeps the jersey.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

weltyed said:


> thanks for gettin this goin len. i have not seen pro cycling since the sunday stage power is up, but no connectivity to media.
> 
> is garzelli still riding?
> i like the ll sanchez pick.
> ...


Garzelli's team was not invited to the Tour this year.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Jwiffle said:


> I read in an interview that andy plans to follow conti's wheel. coonti needs to use it to his advantage. conti should softpedal up the hill, and when evans makes an attack, let him go. make andy chase evans. then follow andys wheel. once andy's worn down, he can gain time on him (a later stage if need be). he'll have no trouble later making the time up on evans (although I hope evans actually could pull it off)


That sounds like a great plan, but 'Berto hasn't shown much tactical finesse to date, so I doubt he would pull this off. He *could*, but he won't.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't personally get all the Basso love lately. What has he shown that convinces anyone that he can climb w the Shecks, contador or evans in the big mountains? He'll be what he has been.....a second level climber. He'll be in the select group until the accelerations come and then he'll end up losing time to the Heads of state in all the big mountain stages finishes. IMO.

Len


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Contador is going to crash out or fall off the pace and blame his knee injury.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Sylint said:


> Asciibaron steals a french TV car and runs over Evans and Shleck then tells them it's their fault for being in the road.


just booked my ticket!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Len J said:


> I don't personally get all the Basso love lately. What has he shown that convinces anyone that he can climb w the Shecks, contador or evans in the big mountains? He'll be what he has been.....a second level climber. He'll be in the select group until the accelerations come and then he'll end up losing time to the Heads of state in all the big mountain stages finishes. IMO.
> 
> Len


If he's at his best, he can drop Evans (Giro 2010) and many others... probably not Alberto though... but, is he at his best? Big doubts.



jswilson64 said:


> That sounds like a great plan, but 'Berto hasn't shown much tactical finesse to date, so I doubt he would pull this off. He could, but he won't.


I think Alberto is a lot more tactical and races much smarter than the Schlecks, he can time his attacks well and make them stick. The Schlecks, if/when they attack, it almost always seem pointless and goes nowhere. I rate the Schlecks as among the worst in the peloton as far a tactical know-how is concerned. But we'll see.

Can't wait for tomorrow's stage... :thumbsup:


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

Sylint said:


> Asciibaron steals a french TV car and runs over Evans and Shleck then tells them it's their fault for being in the road. In the meantime Contador swallows a bug and falls on his right knee yet again, Euskatel team car assumes anyone who crashes this much HAS to be one of their riders and gives him a replacement Orbea to finish with.
> 
> Radioshack's bad luck continues and Kloden and Liephiemer's bikes actually DO explode in the 30 seconds of sunlight that breaks through the clouds.
> 
> Hoogerland blasts past everyone to win the stage, but the UCI pulls out it's rule book from 1954 and realizes that his stitches aren't level and relegates him.


Rep'd.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Voeckler will pull faces, stick out his tongue, ride erratically and retain the yellow jersey.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> Garzelli's team was not invited to the Tour this year.


i sear CN had him listed on a start list.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> Evans won't give an inch.
> 
> Andy or Frank may go for the stage win, but Evans will be the big winner tomorrow.
> 
> The question in my mind is: can Evans defend the jersey through to the end, or ensure that he's close enough to take the time back in the time trial? Hoping he's put that "one bad day" syndrome behind him.


Very nice - I agree with your prediction. Evans is the most motivated and BMC will try to nail down everything, and then it will be up to Evans to nail everything. He may even take the stage, as he has a bit of a punch when it comes to hill finishes - but he will also be just happy to take yellow and have someone else (Schlecks) take the win.
Schlecks will set up something for sure. Semi-injured Contador and Klodi will be looking to survive, recover and fight another day.


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm routing for Andy Schleck all the way! But I'm excited because we're finally in the Pyranees!!! Metal will be tested! Let the fun begin!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

jswilson64 said:


> 'Berto hasn't shown much tactical finesse to date


Yep. until Berto sorts out tactics he'll never win anything.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Evans may have what it takes to win the Tour, but I doubt he will win any mountain top stage. His climbing ability is just a bit less than the top dogs.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The only way Contador drops Andy is if Andy throws a chain.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Sylint said:


> Asciibaron steals a french TV car and runs over Evans and Shleck then tells them it's their fault for being in the road. In the meantime Contador swallows a bug and falls on his right knee yet again, Euskatel team car assumes anyone who crashes this much HAS to be one of their riders and gives him a replacement Orbea to finish with.
> 
> Radioshack's bad luck continues and Kloden and Liephiemer's bikes actually DO explode in the 30 seconds of sunlight that breaks through the clouds.
> 
> Hoogerland blasts past everyone to win the stage, but the UCI pulls out it's rule book from 1954 and realizes that his stitches aren't level and relegates him.



:23:


This post deserves all the air time it can be milked for. 


Classic.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

First day in any big mountain stages...many more to come, so... 

....no fireworks except from also-rans who are looking for top 5-10 in GC. Any also-rans within spitting distance of top five will be marked for time but not attacked. 

Only other prediction I have is I'll be hitting the snooze button. 3:30 AM roll out for us west coasters? I think not.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Will HTC ride for the intermediate sprint?*

Will they have the legs. Is there any mileage in a breakaway trying to get away before the first climb? Sadly my guess is the Green Jersey guys will just fight for what's left and let the break do its own thing.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Voeckler will retain the Yellow

Tommy D will win the stage - you heard it here first.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

I predict Evans will be out of the saddle swaying the bike to the verge of almost tipping over.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

godot said:


> Yep. until Berto sorts out tactics he'll never win anything.


Hey, I never said he wasn't a strong rider; I was replying to a theory about a scenario I don't think Contador has the patience to pull off. His style has been to go hard & go often, not to manipulate his opponents to his advantage.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Kevin De Weert from Quickstep because that would really help my velogames team.

But I'm hoping for a Cadel victory.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

dougydee said:


> Kevin De Weert from Quickstep because that would really help my velogames team.
> 
> But I'm hoping for a Cadel victory.


Well a good day by Chris Horner and Tyler Farrar would really help me out, but we can't always have what we want. Shoulda picked Hushovd...


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

Cunego wins the stage,
Evans,Contador and A.Scleck finish together


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Tschai said:


> Evans may have what it takes to win the Tour, but I doubt he will win any mountain top stage. His climbing ability is just a bit less than the top dogs.


you are probably right, in fact I agree - but I also hope you are wrong. I am rooting for Evans. 

He won an "uphill finish" stage already, and was 2nd and 3rd on other stages which featured uphill finish. These are different from true mountain top finish, but if he is not dropped and the pace is not crazy fast, he has an amazing kick that only Gilbert and perhaps Contador can match. He won a tough stage in Giro last year too.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

its bastille day so a frenchie will go hard and the bunch will likely let them win. david moncoutie is my pick. big guns will finish together.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

nathanbal said:


> its bastille day so a frenchie will go hard and the bunch will likely let them win. david moncoutie is my pick. big guns will finish together.


that's a very insightful call, you may be right!


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

jswilson64 said:


> It'll be won by some climber who has no chance at the overall GC, maybe a Euskatel-Euskadi guy, out of a small group of climbing specialists. Schlecks, Cadel, El Pistolero, Basso all finish together. Voeckler loses time but keeps the jersey.



I agree this is the best likely scenario with an adjustment -- Eukatel will form a coalition with Saxobank to put the hurt on; with a Spanish rider working with Bert on the attacks. Bert gifts the stage to him and takes 2nd happily. The chase group will have the Schlecks, Basso, and to everyone surprise, Tom Danielson. Evans is gapped slightly a few seconds down with Levi following. Bert doesn't bridge his time deficiency completely but makes a huge dent in it.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't know who wins the stage for sure, but it is who wins the top dog classification. It is between AC AS and CE.
Strongest rider is Contador. Andy can climb with him but AC is a better overall rider. AC will take whatever advantage he can. He learned a lot from Armstrong!
Evans may take second or third but the only way he wins is if Contador is truly not on form or injured.
Andy has to decide if he needs to put time in on AC and AS. I think he may just try to hang with AC and if they drop Evans, so much the better.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

richwolf said:


> I don't know who wins the stage for sure, but it is who wins the top dog classification. It is between AC AS and CE.
> Strongest rider is Contador. Andy can climb with him but AC is a better overall rider. AC will take whatever advantage he can. He learned a lot from Armstrong!
> Evans may take second or third but the only way he wins is if Contador is truly not on form or injured.
> Andy has to decide if he needs to put time in on AC and AS. I think he may just try to hang with AC and if they drop Evans, so much the better.


I agree with everything you said, but Andy may need to put time at one of the mountain stages, since he is weak in ITT. If he believes Contador's story about the knee, he may want to attack tomorrow, before he is fully recovered. He also needs to put time into Cadel, but Cadel's weakness is that he has a bad day during third week, so he may just wait...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Evans will sit on them all
he doesn't have to attack
everyday he stays with them is another day closer to yellow in Paris


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

1) Conty
2) Schleck (Andy)
3) Evans

The times will be very close with Conty/Schleck being almost together.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

This tour is really interesting because at this point in time we are not sure how many of the big guns are feeling + there are still a lot of riders in contention, I hope it stays this way for a number of days. Tomorrow will hopefully give us some indication of how everyone is feeling. Further I think CE's time advantage is weighing on the contenders.

Tomorrow may be a telling day for Conti - I think he feels pressure about the time gaps between him and AS, FS and CE. His history is to attack at every oppportunity to obtain the lead, generally not a patient rider, likes to assert his dominance - (see 09 TDF against LA, last years chain drop episode and this year's Giro). If he has the legs he will go at some point on his own - if one of the the other big guns goes first, he will certainly mark them, and try to take some time from them if he can. If he doesn't have the form - he will try to stay with and not lose time, with the hope of riding into form later in the race. 

AS, FS may very well make a move as well and see who they can put time into - anger in the stomach and all. They also know they can't wait for the TT + they have to have a time advantage going into that stage. Really these guys have to do it in the mountains, period.

CE is riding a great race so far - what if he doesn't have that one bad day? He has shown more aggression in the last couple of years and has been more tactically sound than earlier in his career, ( if you remember he was labeled too passive a rider). He will certainly go with anyone who jumps tomorrow - again this stage will be indicative of his form as well - if he can at least hang with AC, AS and FS he will have a big psychological advantage at the end of the day - if he gains time this race will get real interesting.

Basso has, since his return from suspension, climbed well at times and not well at other times - big question mark. 
Kloden - see Basso on climbing - also question mark due to crash recovery.

Voeckler will turn himself inside out to hold onto the jersey as long as possible - he may surprise us for a few days anyway.

Who will be this year's version of Wiggo, CVDV? - my guess is somebody we wouldn't have expected will surprise us with a high placing.

Prediction - pure speculation - Danielson, for the redemption element.

Vive LeTour!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Chavanel.


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> Sammy Sanchez will attack on the descent of the Tourmalet but will get caught on Luz Ardiden.


+1

.. but I don't think he will get caught. The others will be preoccupided with playing cat and mouse.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Contador. He's gotta make his move. Andy will be on his heels. Basso might do well but we'll see. 

I'd love to see Voekler keep yellow.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

PDex said:


> Tommy D will win the stage - you heard it here first.


I like this one. What has Tommy D gots to lose? Reminds me of CVV during the 2008 tour.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

JaeP said:


> I like this one. What has Tommy D gots to lose? Reminds me of CVV during the 2008 tour.


Yeah, the heads of state stay together until Contador does a series of attacks – he’s got to. Tommy D goes off, and Sammy Sanchez is the only mindful one. Remnants from a break with no GC riders duel it out for the stage.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Right now I think A. Schleck is my choice for overall, based on how he looks on the bike and based on my belief that he has the least fear this year (and fear seems to have infected the peloton, fear of crashes and fear of the route). But I also think this day will not be a day for winning, but to avoid losing time. Holding the jersey for the rest of the tour would be... daunting.

So my belief and prediction is Andy will look very strong today.  But really, today is the day when beliefs become worthless, and we see who the real strong men are.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Hoogeland just attacked at teh base of the first climb. Chavanel went with him. Looks like he will be fighting for KOM points. Have to tip your cap.

Len


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Len J said:


> Hoogeland just attacked at teh base of the first climb. Chananel went with him. Looks like he will be fighting for KOM points. Have to tip your cap.
> 
> Len


They guy has a set of stones on him, that's for sure.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

He doesn't look in very good form sadly. I doubt he will catch back to Chavanel and Kreutziger. But very ballsy for sure.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Voekler takes out 5 riders with a brake lock on a turn....nice.

Len


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't get the Voeckler hate...The man is wearing a full yellow kit, that at least has to account for something, no ?
In case you didn't notice it's the same corner Thomas fell on. There was obviously something on the road.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

moskowe said:


> I don't get the Voeckler hate...The man is wearing a full yellow kit, that at least has to account for something, no ?
> In case you didn't notice it's the same corner Thomas fell on. There was obviously something on the road.


No hate...just an observation. He's never been the best bike handler. and yes, that curve was obviously slick.

Len


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Len J said:


> Voekler takes out 5 riders with a brake lock on a turn....nice.
> 
> Len


Not sure Voeckler took them down. Lost it himself, but it looked like the one behind him would have gone down anyway. Some thing on the road.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Jwiffle said:


> Not sure Voeckler took them down. Lost it himself, but it looked like the one behind him would have gone down anyway. Some thing on the road.


G. Thomas went down the same place without going that hard. 
Seeing how slow the pack went the rest of the way indicates how slick is was. 
Singling out riders there is just... well.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Jwiffle said:


> Not sure Voeckler took them down. Lost it himself, but it looked like the one behind him would have gone down anyway. Some thing on the road.


His slide out and break caused the guy behind him to react, which resulted in the accident.

Len


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

den bakker said:


> G. Thomas went down the same place without going that hard.
> Seeing how slow the pack went the rest of the way indicates how slick is was.
> Singling out riders there is just... well.


Yea, since the yellow jersey historicially has caused so many accidents...who would comment on that? 

Len


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

And...

There was a missed shift for Andy Schleck on the climb. What will be the next treat for us from the ham-fisted wonder?


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Jens. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

That is quite the lead out Leopard gave Saxo Bank.


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

Hell yeah! Jens bringing the pain!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*appears: keeping AC 2 minutes down*

it looks like a handful of contenders have marked AC, and may keep him down by at least 2 minutes for now...


----------



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow!!! Frank Schleck!!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Frank GC?*

ok, suddenly an opening of daylight for Frank - could he make a move for GC here?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

HOLYCRAPHOLYCRAPHOLYCRAPHOLYCRAPHOLYCRAPHOLYCRAPHOLYCRAPHOLYCRAP

Contador not looking like he is in top form.

Also finally looks like the Schlecks are working together properly. No L-B-L tactical failure here.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

PJay said:


> ok, suddenly an opening of daylight for Frank - could he make a move for GC here?


Not with his time trialing skills. The best he can hope for is a podium spot.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice ride by Tom Danielson.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*It begins!*

The Contador Fecal Tsunami. More mountains, and the fight will come.

Contador does NOT have it, at least so far, IMO


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Question asked and answered. Contador does not have his climbing legs this Tour. Instead of eating into the time gap, it has grown.

Schlecks, Evans and now Basso, all looking strong.

Hats off to TV. Quite the tenacious bastard to hang in there to keep the yellow.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Contador didn't have the legs.
Evans, Basso and Andy looked strong.
Frank looked real strong......question is can he get enough time to make up for his ITT weakness.

Great stage.

Len


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

YAWN. The peloton is definitely a lot cleaner than in the 2000s. All the GC guys essentially came in together at the top of an HC climb. Even a rouleur like Voeckler hung with the GC guys.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like Contador is suffering after the Giro. If he manages to claw his way onto the podium, even for third, he should still consider it a successful Tour after the Giro win.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Jwiffle said:


> Looks like Contador is suffering after the Giro. If he manages to claw his way onto the podium, even for third, he should still consider it a successful Tour after the Giro win.


I think the days of trying to win multiple Grand Tours in one year are long over and it was foolish for Contador to try, while his main rivals focused on peaking for the TdF.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

Fornaca maybe you didn't watch the Giro where Contador absolutely trashed every other GC contender ? 
Throughout the stage GC contenders dropped like flies. This is the first day of the mountain so obviously the big names - Basso (who just silenced all the haters), Evans, both Schlecks, and the steak guy would stay together.
As for Voeckler, it's not his first time doing something ridiculous to defend the yellow jersey. Last time it was against Armstrong, who obviously was as high as a horse. And it's the French national day too.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

serpico7 said:


> I think the days of trying to win multiple Grand Tours in one year are long over and it was foolish for Contador to try, while his main rivals focused on peaking for the TdF.


Actually, it was smart of Contador to ride the Giro. He was quite worried that CAS would issue a reversal of the Spanish cycling federation's ruling before the TdF started, so he really had no choice in foresight. He won the Giro, and then of course CAS does the bizzarre and says "we need more time" and postpones its decision until after the TdF.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

moskowe said:


> Fornaca maybe you didn't watch the Giro where Contador absolutely trashed every other GC contender?


Actually, I attended the Giro. And if you watched it you would see that the GC field in May never finished 'gruppo compatto' up Mt. Etna (or the other summit finishes) like they did today. Draw your own conclusions about why that was so.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Who was the French teammate of Voeckler that paced him all the way up? 

He looked like he was on a spin to the corner bistro for a latte. 


Good to see Evans hang in.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome to see SteakUmms lose time to his rivals.

Tirolongo was reported on Cyclingnews as saying that AC is "not serene" and that the CAS case and French public's lack of acceptance are weighing on his mind. I wonder if AC's mental or physical condition are to blame for his apparent weakness this year.

Either way, it's nice to see, especially after the shenanigans that have been involving him since last September.

Andy looked vulnerable. Frank looked remarkably strong. Evans and Basso look very evenly matched, a la the 2010 Giro duel. Leopard's team tactics seem questionable. Saxo doesn't look all that strong of a team, but they looked better today than they do on paper. Szyzmd is a super gregario.

Voeckler is France's hero today. Gutsy defense.

I still love Hoogerland.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Who was the French teammate of Voeckler that paced him all the way up?
> 
> He looked like he was on a spin to the corner bistro for a latte.
> 
> ...


Pierre Roland?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Pierre Roland - he earned his pay today!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

philippec said:


> Pierre Roland - he earned his pay today!!




Yes he did indeed. Kid looks strong.

A very happy Bastille Day indeed for you guys over there. :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone notice the White Jersey winner gets a stuffed Yeti as a podium prize?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Thx! Just packing up for the Etape... meteo France says "Heavy rain" for Sunday :-(


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

philippec said:


> Thx! Just packing up for the Etape... meteo France says "Heavy rain" for Sunday :-(


Oh man. 

Hope it clears for you, if not, ride safely!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Awesome to see SteakUmms lose time to his rivals.
> 
> Tirolongo was reported on Cyclingnews as saying that AC is "not serene" and that the CAS case and French public's lack of acceptance are weighing on his mind. I wonder if AC's mental or physical condition are to blame for his apparent weakness this year.
> 
> .



I've never been a Contador fan...

...but I felt kind of bad for him today.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> Actually, it was smart of Contador to ride the Giro. He was quite worried that CAS would issue a reversal of the Spanish cycling federation's ruling before the TdF started, so he really had no choice in foresight.


Good point. I was only thinking about it from a physical conditioning perspective, but you're right.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Len J said:


> Voekler takes out 5 riders with a brake lock on a turn....nice.
> 
> Len


i thought he was the greatest rider EVAR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

serpico7 said:


> I think the days of trying to win multiple Grand Tours in one year are long over and it was foolish for Contador to try, while his main rivals focused on peaking for the TdF.


Well, the Giro-Tour double may be near impossible - just not enough time recover and peak again. But the Giro-Vuelta is certainly possible, as Contador demonstrated just a few years ago.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

asciibaron said:


> i thought he was the greatest rider EVAR!!! :thumbsup:


Nah, they didn't let the press car up there, so Voeckler had to do it himself.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

philippec said:


> Thx! Just packing up for the Etape... meteo France says "Heavy rain" for Sunday :-(




What RobD said.

And stay off the wheel of any jerseys that say "Radioshack." I hear they're cursed and tip over a lot.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

oldendicotthiway said:


> what robd said.
> 
> And stay off the wheel of any jerseys that say "radioshack" or "euskaltel." i hear they're cursed and tip over a lot.


fify. :d


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> Actually, I attended the Giro. And if you watched it you would see that the GC field in May never finished 'gruppo compatto' up Mt. Etna (or the other summit finishes) like they did today. Draw your own conclusions about why that was so.


Maybe because most of them were trying to peak in July?


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> Anyone notice the White Jersey winner gets a stuffed Yeti as a podium prize?


Mmmmm. Stuffed Yeti. Tastes kinda like chicken.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> and then of course CAS does the bizzarre and says "we need more time" and postpones its decision until after the TdF.



I thought it was Contadors attorneys asking for more time.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> Andy looked vulnerable. Frank looked remarkably strong. Evans and Basso look very evenly matched, a la the 2010 Giro duel. Leopard's team tactics seem questionable. Saxo doesn't look all that strong of a team, but they looked better today than they do on paper. Szyzmd is a super gregario.


Andy made one dig then sat on when Frank went. He got to ride behind a pace making Evans and took time on Contador. Perfect. I agree that Szyzmd was awesome and Basso had a pretty nice ride to the top. He was able to make it up without expending much either. He and Andy definitely had the smooth ride.



> Voeckler is France's hero today. Gutsy defense.


Heck yeah. And Roland too. The two of them put it all on the line. He has a good chance of keeping yellow through tomorrow's stage as well.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> I still love Hoogerland.


total agreement here - he should be proud of his efforts today - and he's still within the top five of getting the polka dots back.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

philippec said:


> Thx! Just packing up for the Etape... meteo France says "Heavy rain" for Sunday :-(


next year i'll buy the beer for the Alps stage camping, you in?


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> Nah, they didn't let the press car up there, so Voeckler had to do it himself.


i thought he was dragged to the top by a teammate :thumbsup:


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

I feel sorry for Contador as well, few ppl has made the double, it seems mandatory to juice due to the few weeks of regeneration and double peaking possibility when riding both tours. He had no option other than to ride the Giro, he has to ride them both to stand a chance at escaping 2y ban. +1 great ride Danielson, +1 my predicament about Sanchez went home, +1 Basso grandissimo. Evans: wait for the 3rd week. His best shot ever, imo.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

asciibaron said:


> i thought he was dragged to the top by a teammate :thumbsup:


I meant he had to try and take out some of the group without FranceTV's help.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Who was the French teammate of Voeckler that paced him all the way up?
> 
> He looked like he was on a spin to the corner bistro for a latte.
> 
> ...


Now that's rep-worthy!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Gripped said:


> Andy made one dig then sat on when Frank went. He got to ride behind a pace making Evans and took time on Contador. Perfect. I agree that Szyzmd was awesome and Basso had a pretty nice ride to the top. He was able to make it up without expending much either. He and Andy definitely had the smooth ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Heck yeah. And Roland too. The two of them put it all on the line. He has a good chance of keeping yellow through tomorrow's stage as well.


I still can't believe Roland and Voeckler outclimbed the likes of Gesink, Vande Velde, Hesjedal, Danielson, Leipheimer, Roche, etc.!


----------

